# A Lil' Texas Luv!



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, the Messin' with Texas bunch has picked on the wrong Texan. To commemorate Texas Independence Day, my postman and I are spreading a little Texas luv. What does it mean to be a Texan? Regardless of what is said and no matter what is done, a true Texan will ALWAYS stand proud for the Lone Star State.

And one lucky package has a hidden firecracker. A little something referred to on this board (and everywhere else) as the NUb. We were fortunate to have Sam Leccia at our latest event at Robusto's (in Katy, TEXAS) last weekend and he was gracious enough to bring some NUbs to share with the gang. Troy and I each smoked one Saturday night and each brought one home with us. I am sending out my extra NUb to one of you Damn Yankees. (Really Troy, yours is safe at home in the humi. Chill!) See, I'm tired of hearing all you Non-Texans cry and whine about not being able to get your hands on any NUbs. And since us Texans had NUbs a-plenty the other night I take pity on the NUb-less, Non-Texans. (Just another great reason to be thankful you're a Texan.) 

I've said it before and I'll say it again, "Cigars at night, burn big and bright ... deep in the heart of Texas!" Eyes to the skies, boys! Eyes to the skies.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Tell it like it is!!!!


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

nice one. Duck and run for cover all!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh no, a pissed off texan.....


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Not afraid..........
























yet


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Shweet nub


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:huh: :huh_oh: :sweat:

Duck and cover Bs/SsOTL, duck and cover!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

bring the pain
wheeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

deuce said:


> Oh no, a pissed off texan.....


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

the set-up is certainly impressive..........but I'm waiting to see the damage.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

deuce said:


> Oh no, a pissed off texan.....


There is only one thing worse than that, for you must remember the old saying, "Hell hath no fury like a Woman's scorn...especially if she is from Texas."


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I love this web site.

Go Texas baby YEAH. Bomb those damn Yankees!:brick:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

There is a big hurt coming to someone............ You go girl


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

you go girl!!!! the return fire should be fun:dribble::dribble:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Light em up Rhonda!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very sweet arsenal!! 

Could ya send me an armadillo :biggrin: I'd be all the rage with a pet armadillo


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

JoeyBear said:


> Very sweet arsenal!!
> 
> Could ya send me an armadillo :biggrin: I'd be all the rage with a pet armadillo


ever hit one with your car? They're crazy. Much like this hit.....


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...this will be very cool. Good luck all.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> ever hit one with your car? They're crazy. Much like this hit.....


They are crazy as hell. They can jump!:lolrop the hammer Rhonda!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Better get a helmet!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

okay...so it looks like the retaliation has started....let's see the damage!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Good. our humis were getting too full anyway.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

don't hurt any of us non Texans


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

"Aint skeerd......"


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Cincy, you took the words right out of my mouth. Bring it on Rhonda. Flint


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

damn Yankees...lol


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

mjohnsoniii said:


> damn Yankees...lol


I aint no damn yankee, but I am on the Northern side of that Texas border!! 
Bring the pain!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> There is only one thing worse than that, for you must remember the old saying, "Hell hath no fury like a Woman's scorn...especially if she is from Texas."


Ohhhh shit!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

uh oh Rhonda is dangerus


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Show'em how it's done Rhonda!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

elmomac said:


> I aint no damn yankee, but I am on the Northern side of that Texas border!!
> Bring the pain!!


Actually in my eyes anything above Dallas is "Up North!" I'm just crazy that way! So EVERYBODY better be on their toes. Kory is a wise, wise man!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*watch out live, the first lady is throwing down!*


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Here comes the pain!! Go get em girl!!!:whoohoo:


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

All Nub, no action!
P-shawww...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Very generous of you to share your Nubs Rhonda.......

But the whole thing is sooooo f'ing funny....

All of you twisted Texans.....


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice retaliation. You may have hit us but we will come right back .


----------



## SSGSTOGIE (Feb 28, 2007)

You Texans and your "Bombs", Don't you people work down there? LOL It seems you spend more time in the post office than anyone I know...


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Very generous of you to share your Nubs Rhonda.......
> 
> But the whole thing is sooooo f'ing funny....
> 
> All of you twisted Texans.....


Ain't it though? Yes, very twisted indeed! I only had one Nub to share. I'll just have to get some more when they come out like the rest of you saps! 

And, by the way, one of the bombs is not in retaliation. Just a good old fashioned "Howdy" bomb. Enjoy, my friend! The remaining recipients shall blow-up in a firey, smokey cigar explosion!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Time for everyone to duck and take cover....

Oh wait....there is a NUB in one of those boxes. I guess that would be worth taking on some damage.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

More threats from Texas.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I can see it now, there stands a texan, big felt cowboy hat, plaid shirt with pearl buttons, huge belt buckle, wrangler jeans and snake skin boots. They have tears in their eyes and have been mutering damn yankees. They grab boxes in retaliation and start mumble damn yankees



hahha


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Nothing I love more than a tower of power.


----------

